# wtt cts for century



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

12' s7 spinner.....3-6oz........custom by rh custom rods.........want to trade for 11' s2 stealth spinner 2-5oz


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed


----------

